# Photographer Polices Sample?



## celticwhim (Sep 13, 2014)

Does anyone have a good website for a sample photographer policies form? I was just trying to save myself from writing it up from scratch and wanted a base to go off of. Thanks.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean by a policies form but try American Society of Media Photographers or look up PPA for sample forms.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 13, 2014)

Do you mean a model-release, print-release, TFP agreement, or work agreement?


----------



## KmH (Sep 13, 2014)

For retail photography, commercial photography, editorial photography, fine art photography, corporate photography ....... ?


----------

